# Interceptor is back!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For those of us who don't like using multi chemical "cocktails", good news! Interceptor is back on the market! My vet told me today that Novartis sold the rights to another company, and it is back in production. Kodi and Pixel will both be on Interceptor every 6 weeks as of June 1. In honesty, we never had a problem with Heartgard, but I feel safer with Interceptor.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

That is really good to know, thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks to new owner Elanco.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's great news. My two were always on it without any issues and I hated changing. Right now, due to Tyler's age, I'm not using anything. I don't think he needs any chemicals added to his system.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jean Dodds "•Plain milbemycin oxime (Interceptor) is preferable as a heartworm preventive for certain groups of dogs, like sighthounds, smaller white breed dogs and those prone to seizures"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Jean Dodds "•Plain milbemycin oxime (Interceptor) is preferable as a heartworm preventive for certain groups of dogs, like sighthounds, smaller white breed dogs and those prone to seizures"


UGH!!! I wish I didn't order a 12 pack of heartgard the other day. I am calling to see if it shipped yet....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> UGH!!! I wish I didn't order a 12 pack of heartgard the other day. I am calling to see if it shipped yet....


yeah if I were using a heartworm med I'd go with Interceptor. I do believe Hav s would be considered a white breed as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah if I were using a heartworm med I'd go with Interceptor. I do believe Hav s would be considered a white breed as well.


My contract when I got Kodi said I could only give him Interceptor. Then, of course, that became impossible. With Pam's help we decided to use HeartGard as the next least bad.  While we haven't had a problem with the Heartgard, I'm relieved that we have Interceptor available again.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

We were giving Gracie the interceptor until it was no longer available, then we started giving her the Virbac Iverhart, which is the same as Heartgard. I'm happy to hear that Interceptor is being manufactured again, but the only thing that bothers me --mentally, I guess, is that it is being made by Elanco, which is the same company that produces Trifexis....I suppose I'm just being silly:suspicious:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavGracie said:


> We were giving Gracie the interceptor until it was no longer available, then we started giving her the Virbac Iverhart, which is the same as Heartgard. I'm happy to hear that Interceptor is being manufactured again, but the only thing that bothers me --mentally, I guess, is that it is being made by Elanco, which is the same company that produces Trifexis....I suppose I'm just being silly:suspicious:


Drug companies make all kinds of different concoctions. Some we find useful, some we choose to avoid. As far as I have been told, the formulation of interceptor is exactly the same as it was before. I wouldn't avoid a drug company simply because they made a product I didn't like.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy was on Interceptor and had to go to Heart Guard. He's been fine on Heart Guard. Why did they stop making Interceptor to begin with?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Timmy was on Interceptor and had to go to Heart Guard. He's been fine on Heart Guard. Why did they stop making Interceptor to begin with?


Because Novartis' Nebraska plant (where interceptor was produced) got shut down for its manufacturing practices on some human drugs. (Not Interceptor... That was always fine)


----------

